# Gonna be bacon



## rexster314 (Sep 29, 2014)

this evening. It's half of what I'm doing.













2014-09-29%2011.11.52.jpg



__ rexster314
__ Sep 29, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Sep 29, 2014)

It should be good. How are you curing it?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## rexster314 (Sep 29, 2014)

themule69 said:


> It should be good. How are you curing it?
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Cured with Cure #1, brown sugar and sea salt for  8 days, soaked for 1.5 hours, will be smoked for about 8 hours or till I get the color I want


----------

